# Lifeless Black P



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

On September 3, 2003, I had changed all of my water on my 10gal tank so I can clean it and put some Medifix in it for my new Black P(rhom) to heal its tail. I just got my new Black P on 9/1/03 and when I put him in the water for 3-4 minutes, he just starting doing 2 cartwheels, at this point i try to pull him out but it was too late. He floated up lifeless.









I had put warm water in the tank, becaues I was told that it would eat more when water is at 80 degrees, when I feel it, it was warm to my touch. I didn't have a thermo to test out how many degree the water was. Does that mean the water was too hot? As humans do have a body temp of 87degrees meaning if I touch the water and if it's hotter than my body, does it mean the water was hotter than 87 degrees?

But besides changing all of my water as my mistake, my $35 lesson.







My buddys' Black P also died yesterday 9/6/2003 around 10am after he changed only 20% of the water in his 10gal tank.







What gives? We both bought the Black P on the same day and they are 1-2 inches... are Black Ps really that sensitive when they are that size?

What are some pointers can you give me for my next Black P? I was thinking, I'm going to buy Filtered Drinking water next time? Also, leave the water normal room temp? But I think I might get a 5-6 Black P, it would be much more heardy and can withstand changing environments? What do you guys think? What is a good accurate thermo to buy, I don't think the aheisve thermo outside of the tank are accurate and the glass thermo inside the tank keeps getting broken by my flowerhorns? Help, Please.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you need to cycle yur tank.. make sure all water paremeters are ok.. and dont put him in the water right away.. put him in a small floatin cup or plastic bag so water temps between both tank and container are equal then release him... he might have died from the water.. dont buy bottled drinkin water.. lols.. CYCLE the tank first.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> I had put warm water in the tank, becaues I was told that it would eat more when water is at 80 degrees, when I feel it, it was warm to my touch. I didn't have a thermo to test out how many degree the water was. Does that mean the water was too hot? As humans do have a body temp of 87degrees meaning if I touch the water and if it's hotter than my body, does it mean the water was hotter than 87 degrees?


 It sounds like you didn't acclimate him to the new tanks temp as khuzhong said 
and judging the temps buy guess isn't the right way to do it . You need a thermometer.Human body temp is 37°C or 98.6 and using your hand isn't accurate.
Please stick around and read what's here on p-fury regarding requirements before getting another piranha .

pete


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Ahh, what a sad moment. All because of the owner's fault!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> All because of the owner's fault!


 No need to rub it in any more - He didn't kill that fish on purpose...









Every fish keeper makes mistakes: the good ones learn from that.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yea, u live u learn. :smile:


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

About how long does should it take to cycle the water before putting in a black P?

I'm using a Whisper filter at the moment for my 10 gal, but I heard the Aquaclear filter are pretty good and last longer so u don't have to change the filters as much? Is a good filter also important to cycle the water?

The picture is of the filter I am currently using on my 10 gal.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

small tanks.. a couple days.. depending.. big tanks could take a up to a month.. 
just let the tank run its natural course of creating bacteria.... with the filter.. add some live plants.. and try some goldfish within a couple days.. there's a tank cycle diagram somewhere.. 
any of you other guys know where its at? this guy needs help.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I appreciate all the great tips from you guys. I knew I can depend on you all. I will make a new post when I bring home my new Black P and I shall pamper it will all your excellent tips.

Great appreciation.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> small tanks.. a couple days.. depending.. big tanks could take a up to a month..
> just let the tank run its natural course of creating bacteria.... with the filter.. add some live plants.. and try some goldfish within a couple days.. there's a tank cycle diagram somewhere..
> any of you other guys know where its at? this guy needs help.


 Small tanks take just as long to cycle compared to large tanks. The only difference is water quality will deteriorate quicker in a smaller volume of water.

First learn about cycling the tank and buy a thermometer. It's not difficult, it just requires patience and a test kit. Also, make sure your cleaning supplies are aquarium safe. I have known people who have killed their entire collection during a water change because they used the 3M pads to wipe down their tank(the ones that are a yellow sponge on one side and a green scouring pad on the other). They have an antifungal/antibacterial agent that will kill your fish literally in minutes.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry for the loss

Good luck with your next batch!!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

my new rhoms 4" they will be moved to a 60 gal soon, hopefully when my equipment comes! check out what I bought by clicking on the link at the bottom of my signature.








Thanks for all the help ya'll, I will cycle my water!









P.S. I Bought a thermometer. see it! :smile:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

HERE'S WHAT I DO......20-30% WATER CHANGE. WHEN I ADD NEW WATER I ONLY ADD COLD WATER. TO WARM IT UP I PUT SOME IN A KETTEL AND BOIL IT, THEN ADD IT TO THE COLD WATER. I HEAR NOT TO ADD HOT WATER FROM THE SINK BECAUSE OF THE COPPER PIPING.

I THEN MAKE SURE THE NEW WATER IS AT THE RIGHT TEMP, ADD SOME CONDITIONER AND LET IT STAND FOR 10 MINUTES......WHILE THE WATER IS BOILING AND SITTING IM TAKING OUT SOME OF THE OLD WATER, AND USING THE OLD WATER I RINSE THE FILTER... THEN, WHEN THE FILTER IS READY I ADD EVERYTHING BACK TO THE TANK AND ADD A HALF TEASPOON OF STRESS ZYME(BACTERIA)
THIS HAS WORKED FOR ME FOR A LONG TIME...HOPE IT HELPED

PS


> Ahh, what a sad moment. All because of the owner's fault!


GROW UP..IT WAS AN ACCIDENT. IM SURE HE DIDN'T WANT TO GO SPEND 30 BUCKS ON A FISH AND KILL IT THE NEXT


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

vlahos said:


> HERE'S WHAT I DO......20-30% WATER CHANGE. WHEN I ADD NEW WATER I ONLY ADD COLD WATER. TO WARM IT UP I PUT SOME IN A KETTEL AND BOIL IT, THEN ADD IT TO THE COLD WATER. I HEAR NOT TO ADD HOT WATER FROM THE SINK BECAUSE OF THE COPPER PIPING.
> 
> I THEN MAKE SURE THE NEW WATER IS AT THE RIGHT TEMP, ADD SOME CONDITIONER AND LET IT STAND FOR 10 MINUTES......WHILE THE WATER IS BOILING AND SITTING IM TAKING OUT SOME OF THE OLD WATER, AND USING THE OLD WATER I RINSE THE FILTER... THEN, WHEN THE FILTER IS READY I ADD EVERYTHING BACK TO THE TANK AND ADD A HALF TEASPOON OF STRESS ZYME(BACTERIA)
> THIS HAS WORKED FOR ME FOR A LONG TIME...HOPE IT HELPED
> ...


 Thanks vlahos for your excellent tips and thanks for the backup








MW


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i used a penguin or emperor 330 with a smaller filter to cycle my 55gallon in 2 hours! i put some goldfish in to see if they were hardy enuff to survive. after 8hours later i put 1 natteri in and he was doin great. the water was freezing tho, it was like 65f but the small heater was on full blast and sizzled the water to 80 by the next nite


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

as far as the temp goes...if you have ever been in a 80 degree pool it still feels relatively cool. I dont get why you changed all of the water. That little nip on the little guys tail doesnt look that serious to me. Anyway dont give up just learn and try agin.


----------

